# DJI Mavic Colour Correction "Test"



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Playing with settings the other evening around sunset (probably not the best time). Shot in 4k, D-Cinelike and +1 -1 -1

Corrected in Premiere Pro


----------

